# Yak-3U



## Fatale (Jan 7, 2006)

I am looking for any pictures of Yak-3U from Korea war. Can u help me?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 8, 2006)

If ur a Porn Actress, I'm Nelson Mandela....


----------



## Fatale (Jan 8, 2006)

Hi Nelson


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 8, 2006)

LOL


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 9, 2006)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi guys !
I think you should be more serious.    
regards


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 12, 2006)

What?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 12, 2006)

i'll make it a bit simpler for you adler, he wants us to stop being funny..........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 12, 2006)

That is why I asked What?


----------



## Fatale (Jan 12, 2006)

ehm....Yak-3U in Korea 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 12, 2006)

Whats that, in Korea?


----------



## Fatale (Jan 12, 2006)

1st post


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi !!!!!!!!!
I'm so sorry.I didn't understand you. Don't stop being funny. 
I like you all.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 13, 2006)

Damn right, that looks like us when we deploy. Little pool, BBQ grill!


----------

